
Oculus announces $199 ‘Oculus Go’ standalone headset - tbgvi
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/11/oculus-announces-199-oculus-go-standalone-headset/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15451400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15451400).

------
notpeter
TechCrunch moves so fast there's no time to read posts to ensure they're
comprised of complete sentences:

> It will sport lenses have the same wide-field¶ The device utilizes a “fast-
> switch” WQHD LCD screen and spatial audio.

